# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Vida interna - Vida externa

## Pulgas

Al hilo de otro tema, ha surgido la cuestión de qué es la *vida interna* dentro de un juego. Ahí se ha explicado un poco por encima este concepto. Sin embargo, me parece que es un asunto que merece tener su rincón propio en el foro para que pueda ser localizado y consultado con facilidad por cualquier usuario en cualquier momento. 

Voy a tratar de explicarlo de una manera un tanto "_de andar por casa_", sin meterme en demasiados detalles. Lo que pretendo es que se entienda a qué nos referimos al hablar de ella. Más tarde, si la conversación nos invita, podemos completar la información, aumentar los datos y desarrolar el tema con mayor profundidad.

*Vida interna de un juego.*

*Es todo aquello que tiene que hacer un mago a la hora de llevar a escena un juego, con independencia de que el público lo vea o no lo vea.*

Un *ejemplo* nos ayudará a entenderlo mejor. Y, por no destripar ningún juego, voy a intentar explicarlo a través de una acción de la vida cotidiana, no mágica: *de mi bolsillo voy a sacar un pañuelo de papel*.
Supongamos que en el bolsillo delantero derecho de tu pantalón tienes, además de otros objetos, un paquete de pañuelos de papel. Imagina que quieres sacar un pañuelo. Sólo uno. 
La *acción* es: estás hablando con alguien, metes la mano en el bolsillo y sacas un pañuelo.
En este caso, la *vida interna* es muy sencilla. ¿Qué es lo que haces? Metes la mano en el bolsillo, rebuscas hasta localizar el paquete de pañuelos, una vez encontrado, despegas la solapa, extraes el pañuelo de su bolsita, cierras la solapa y sacas la mano con el pañuelo.
Tu interlocutor (el público cuando hablemos de magia) no habrá visto todo lo que sucede dentro del bolsillo, pero tú sabes que es imprescindible hacerlo para obtener el resultado deseado.
A ese conjunto de acciones es a lo que llamamos vida interna.
Claro que, dicho así, puede parecer demasiado obvio y sencillo. Y lo es, ya lo ves, pero debemos ir un pasito más allá.
Cuando estamos actuando, precisamente por el hecho de estar interpretando, tendremos que pensar *otros factores*: por ejemplo... ¿Qué cara pongo? Y, lo que es mejor (ayuda a crear un todo) ¿Qué cara pongo en cada momento? Osea, *qué quiero transmitir*.
Imaginemos nuevamente el ejemplo anterior.
Puedo poner caras sucesivas de...
Tengo mocos.Quiero limpiarme.¡Bien, tengo un paquete de pañuelos en el bolsillo! Voy a sacar uno.Aquí está el paquete.¡Qué difícil es sacar uno sin extraer el paquete del bolsillo.Aquí está.Por fin, prueba superada.En este ejemplo (no mágico) he introducido pensamientos que nos delatan, que dan a entender lo que estamos haciendo. Al mago le corresponde, en cada juego concreto, imaginar cada acción (cuando así interese) de tal manera que el público no sospeche que está sucediendo algo. 
Ese conjunto de gestos o caras, que *estudiamos necesariamente al diseñar y preparar el juego*, forma parte, también, de la vida interna.

En realidad deberíamos seguir complicando el asunto, por ejemplo al hablar de la *distracción* (qué hago para distraer la atención del espectador, cómo lo hago), del *ritmo*, de los *tiempos* (qué hago en cada momento, por qué hago esto y no otra cosa en cada momento), y algunas cosillas más, pero creo que, para empezar, tenemos ya unas nociones básicas y la posibilidad de charlar un rato, si os apetece.

El siguiente paso será hablar de la *vida externa* pero creo que, teniendo claro esta cosa extraña de "la interna" ya habéis adivinada qué es la "vida externa". Y eso, sin necesidad de ser mentalistas.

----------


## Pulgas

Una vez aque hemos analizado (insisto, de forma un poco simplista) la vida interna, llega el momento de centrarnos en la...

*Vida externa de un juego.*

Ahora es mucho más fácil. Si tenemos clara la definición anterior, por lógica llegamos a la conclusión de que vida externa es el conjunto de acciones que ve el público. Es decir, y aplicado al ejemplo del post anterior:
El público ve cómo meto la mano en el bolsillo y de él saco un pañuelo de papel.

Para conseguir un juego coherente y bien diseñado tiene que haber una estrecha comunión entre vida interna y vida externa. Generalmente la interna es la que más problemas nos da y la que hace que un juego no nos quede "redondo" que haya algo que falla. Si os fijáis en los comentarios de losd vídeos que se cuelgan en el foro, son constantes las expresiones "no es creíble",  "falta ritmo", el timing no es el adecuado (os recomiendo, para asentar conceptos, la lectura de este hilo: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/dife...y-tempo-30932/). Muchas de esas fases corresponden a la vida interna del juego y nos fallan precisamente porque no les prestamos la atención que debemos. Por eso muchas veces sehabla de que la vida interna es el esqueleto del juego, su columna vertebral.
Pero, como ahora estamos hablando de la vida externa, en ella tendremos que prestar especial atención a aspectos tales como el discurso, la voz, la expresividad gestual, las manos... No olvidemos la premisa de este apartado: es lo que el público ve (y oye).

----------


## Rubiolus

Gracias Pulgas, ha quedado perfectamente claro con el ejemplo del pañuelo

----------


## FrancoFer

Muchas gracias, muy practico

Enviado desde mi XT615 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coloclom

Sería interesante que los que no conocen bien el tema se animaran a preguntar y generar debate.

Uno, porque es uno de los temas más bonitos que se pueden tratar en el area abierta.
Dos, porque puede ramificarse tanto, hasta el punto en que grandes magos han llegado a conclusiones adversas, pudiendo ser todas válidas. Es un tema al que se le puede sacar mucho jugo.

Creo recordar que hubo una discusión MUY interesante y familiarizada, en el área secreta. Hablando sin limitaciones es más fácil e interesante porque se puede profundizar en aspectos como destripar y analizar un juego. Pero tampoco es necesario aquí, la teoría bien podría tratarse en el área abierta, y creo que es provechosa para todos.

Es la forma de aprender a corregir errores que a veces se nos pasan desapercibidos, o de que al crear un juego éste sea de mayor o menor calidad.


La hergonomía, la economía de movimientos, la misderection, el timming, las distintas entonaciones para cada frase, los paréntesis de olvido, la condición de naturalidad, los picos de tensión y relajación, las preguntas omnibulantes, etc. son cuestiones, que si bien no variarán de forma alguna el efecto de un juego, sí lo convierten en un buen o mal juego.

Ojalá alguno (que no sea Sergio) se anime a lanzar cuestiones.

----------


## Coloclom

Arturo de Ascanio dejó muchas grandes cosas, sobre todo teóricas, y podemos encontrarlas en un libro llamado la magia de Ascanio, concepción estructural de la magia.

Dejo aquí el índice y si quereis podemos tratar sus temas, no de mejor manera de lo que Ascanio ya lo hizo, pero si de una forma más llana o relajada, con ejemplos sencillos.

*ÍNDICE. La Magia de Ascanio Tomo I*  Agradecimientos 
Prólogo de Juan Tamariz 
Prólogo de Miguel Gómez 
Introducción 


Primera parte: Ideas mágicas

Ideas mágicas 
Algo de historia 
Ideario mágico 
La idea de la perfección 
Búsqueda de la originalidad 
Presentación 
Principio de Cobertura 
Concepción teórica de la Magia 
Principios en la concepción de un juego 
Principios en la ejecución de un juego 
Mecanismo de la atención 
La Técnica 
Actuar, estudiar e investigar 
Epílogo 

Concepción de la atmósfera mágica 
Técnica 
Naturalidad 
Soltura y despreocupación 
Diversión 
Oportunismo 
Versación 
Psicología 
Conclusión 

Análisis de un juego 
Mecanismo de la atención 
Composición y ejecución 
Principios en la composición 
Acentuar la fase inicial 
Naturalidad condicionada 
Paréntesis anti-contraste 
Paréntesis de olvido 
Susceptibilidad de ejecución lenta 
Principios en la ejecución 
Timing. Acciones en tránsito 
Misdirection 
Técnica 
Ingravidez 
Belleza 
Amplitud de movimientos 

Consideraciones sobre la Misdirection 
Misdirection en grado mínimo 
Misdirection en grado medio 
Un tercer grado de misdirection 

El Timing y su fundamento 
Acciones en tránsito 
Elementos de las acciones en tránsito 
Importancia de las acciones en tránsito 

Valor de la Técnica en la Magia 

Conócete a tí mismo 

Psicología del empalme 
Importancia del empalme. Sus dificultades 
La cobertura del empalme
El pre-empalme 
El momento del empalme 
La retirada de la mano libre 
Conservación de la carta empalmada 
Conclusión 

Segunda parte: Entrevistas
Una entrevista con un genio de la Magia. Tamariz 
Ascanio. Entrevista biográfica. Docampo 
Charlan Arturo y Juan. Tamariz 
Ensayos. Aurelio Paviato 
Mi personaje. Docampo 
Charlan Arturo y Juan. Tamariz 
Charlan Arturo y Juan. Tamariz 

Tercera parte: La concepción estructural de la Magia

La Presentación 
La Presentación 
La Presentación como cualidad del mago 
Virtudes que debe ejercitar el mago 
La Presentación como un aspecto del juego 
Expedientes o trucos de presentación para crear emociones 

La Cobertura 
Medios o expedientes de la Cobertura 
Expedientes de la Cobertura propiamente dichos 

La Construcción 
Concepto y finalidad 
Esquema general de un juego 
Principios de la Construcción 
Teoría de los paréntesis 

La Técnica 
Características de la Técnica 
Valor de la Técnica 
Importancia de la Técnica 

Cómo estudiar Magia 
A quén va dirigida la Charla 
La Magia como objeto de estudio 
Eficacia en el estudio de la Magia 
Distribución del tiempo 
Distribución de las materias 
Las fuentes del conocimiento de la Magia 
Los libros 
Tradición oral 
Práctica mental 
Sesiones ante público 
El aprendizaje de un juego 
Sus fases y la estrategia del aprendizaje 
Vamos a estudiar un juego 
Por todas partes y en ninguna 
La cinta de Zingone 
Diez cartas 


Cuarta parte: La Creatividad

La creatividad 
Tipos de creatividad 
Circunstancias favorecedoras de la creatividad

----------


## Pulgas

Con independencia de la idea de coloclom, que me aprece acertada, vamos a seguir avanzando un poco en el tema de la vida interna para tratar de explicar el porqué nos resulta tan interesante, por qué se habla tanto de ella y la razón de que a veces nos pongamos tanpesados con ese concepto.

Vamos a continuar con el ejemplo del pañuelo (primer post del hilo) y vamos a hablar de *la vida interna y la distracción*.

Fijaos cuántas posibilidades se nos abren.
Para que sirva sólo de ayuda a la reflexión, sólo desarrollaré un par de opciones (nuestro mago seguro que descubre otras muchas oportunidades).
Supongamos que queremos deshacernos de un objeto oculto en la mano izquierda. Con la excusa de la nariz, hacemos notar que tenemos mocos... Metemos la mano izquierda en el bolsillo (aparentemente para buscar el pañuelo: vida interna) y no está ahí (gesto de desagrado o sorpresa: vida interna). De paso, aprovechamos para dejar el objeto en el bolsillo, sin que nadie lo vea. Para el público, sencillamente nos habremos equivocado de lugar, y sus sospechas desaparecen cuando se lo confirmamos: el pañuelo estaba en el bolsillo derecho y que de ahí (ahora sí) lo sacamos. Nuestras acciones, nuestros ensayos, hacen que se convenzan de lo que queremos, cuando en realidad buscamos algo distinto, y lo conseguimos.Veamos otro ejemplo. Imaginaos que nos interesa cambiar un objeto que tenemos en la mano derecha y pasarlo a la izquierda. Aparentemente no tenemos ningún motivo para ello, pero el hecho de hacerlo es imprescindible. Si el movimiento lo hacemos así, sin más, levantamos sospechas. Sin embargo, si pasamos el objeto de la mano derecha a la la izquierda para hacer algo justificado (buscar un pañuelo de  papel), tiene lógica la acción, evitamos las sospechas y podemos seguir jugando con total normalidad.Con estos dos ejemplos creo que nos vale. Y, para ayudar a pensar desde el punto de vista mágico... Imaginad que en lugar de un pañuelo de papel hablamos de una varita mágica; en lugar del bolsillo del pantalón, nos referimos a la varita, que está sobre la mesa; etc., etc. Ya ves que el inventar y diseñar acciones puede resultarnos muy, muy conveniente. Ya veis que tenemos y una herramienta poderosísima a la hora de hacer magia.

----------


## magopicas

Con estas explicaciones da gusto leer el foro, queda todo muy claro. Gracias Pulgas.

----------


## Coloclom

Desconocía la idea/intención de seguir desarrollando el hilo. Pero en este caso será mejor que un moderador borre este mensaje, y lo que escribí anteriormente para que el hilo esté limpio y su lectura/estudio sea comod@.

Es incómodo encontrar en este tipo de hilos comentarios que no van de puntillas sobre la linea trazada. Sobretodo porque está cogiendo rumbo de hilo tutorial, y quien lo lea dentro de 3 años prefirá una lectura limpia y fluida.

Si bien creo, que a posteriori, podriamos usar el hilo para tratar cuestiones o debatir, y que quede en las paginas finales, sin mezclarse con el contenido inicial. Así separamos teoría pura, de debates teóricos (en caso de que los hubiera).

----------


## Pulgas

Un pasito más allá.
*Las acciones en tránsito.*
También se ha hablado de este tema hace unos días, y también creo oportuno explicar un poco el concepto, porque es una herramienta que utilizamos con frecuencia y que conviene tener clara.
En realidad es pura lógica; es algo que hacemos (generalmente) de manera espontánea, algo que nos permite "disimular" determinadas "trampas".
*Llamamos acción en tránsito a aquella que ejecutamos durante el desplazamiento del cuerpo o de una parte de él, entre una acción y otra*. Como así dicho resulta un tanto confuso, vamos, como siempre, a acudir a un par de ejemplos. En este caso sí recurriré a casos mágicos, para que se entienda mejor.
Vamos a suponer que, con la baraja en la mano, queremos hacer un sal**. Como es una maniobra un tanto delicada, si la hacemos así, sin más, el público puede notárnosla (al menos a los que no estamos muy avanzados, a Palmero, por ejemplo, no se le nota nada de nada). Pero tenemos la oportunidad de ejecutar el sal** mientras nos movemos hacia uno de los lados, con idea de despositar el mazo sobre la mesa. Si el sal** lo hacemos durante ese movimiento, hablamos de una acción en tránsito.Pongamos otro ejemplo, pero con monedas, para que quede claro con distintas disciplinas. Imaginemos que tenemos una en el emp**** de de*** y queremos pasarla al cl*****. Si lo hacemos así, sin más, el público notará un extraño movimiento de dedos que delatan que hacemos algo, porque no viene a cuento. Sin emabargo si el cambio de posición lo hacemos mientras nos aproximamos a la mesa para desplazar una moneda que hay sobre ella, el movimiento pasará completamente desapercibido para el público. Al cambiar así de emp**** hablamos de acción en tránsito.*¿Por qué es vital para el mago?*
Creo que la respuesta es obvia: porque nos ofrece una cobertura estupenda que aleja (en realidad la evita) la sospecha del público.
Puesto que estamos haciendo algo que el público no debe ver, *pertenece al mundo de la vida interna*. Así tendremos que plantearlo en el diseño del juego, así habremos de ensayarlo e interiorizarlo.

----------


## Pulgas

Continuamos un poco más.
Vamos teniendo conceptos. Ahora es bueno que nos fijemos en otro elemento clave a la hora de realizar un juego y en el que confluyen las vidas interna y externa. Me estoy refiriendo a la *economía de movimientos*.
Cuando hacemos magia hemos de buscar la mayor claridad y la máxima simplificación de cara al espectador. Todo aquello que podamos resolver con pocos movimientos ayudará a que nuestro público se centre y, por consiguiente, adquiera una mayor y más rápida concepción de haber visto magia.
Por eso es imprescindible, una vez pensado qué es lo que quiero hacer, y a la hora de estudiar cómo hacerlo, someter el proceso a examen para ver cuántas de las acciones que realizo son superfluas, cuántas no aportan nada a la presentación, al desarrollo o al desenlace de un efecto.

(*Nota polémica para la reflexión o el debate*, si alguien quiere entrar en él: cuando un cartomago hace alarde de técnica y da vueltas y revueltas a la baraja, la toquetea y la vuelve a retoquetear... ¿está aportando algo interesante en el desarrollo de su magia? ¿Entra este concepto dentro de loq ue terminod e comentar de la "economía de los movimientos"?)
Ahí lo dejo  :Smile1: .

----------


## Yerark

Me atrevería  a decir que esto tiene bastante que ver con el Misdirection. Lo ideal es saber realizar una vida interna, que aparente otra vida externa distinta no?

----------


## Pulgas

En realidad, Yerark, no se concibe una sin la otra. Todo juego tiene ambas, la vida interna y la externa.
La interna es la que más guerra nos da, porque en ella tenemos que diseñar todo para que no "nos pillen", cómo ocultar, cómo distraer, cómo movernos... No es sólo misdirection, va mucho más allá de ella (muchas de las accciones que inevitablemente hacemos no precisan mis, pero sí tienen vida interna).
Cuanta mayor conciencia tom.emos de la importancia de la vida interna, mejor será el resultado final de nuestros juegos.

----------


## Tereso

Entrando un poco al tema, que por cierto es muy nuevo para mí y soy muy proclive a decir sandeces al respecto:

¿Un salto es mejor llevarlo a cabo cuando se cuadran las cartas (¿vida interna?) o cuando se entregan las mismas a un espectador (en caso de que así fuese, y suponiendo que esto pueda ser parte de la vida externa del juego)?

Respecto al tema que pones como nota polémica, Pulgas, creo que no, no aporta nada, a mí me deja con un sabor a cualquiera de las dos opciones siguientes:

-Este señor está más nervioso que María diciéndole a José que estaba embarazada, ó
-Este señor, si puede hacer eso con las cartas, con mayor razón me la va a colar.

Ambas, me dejan un sabor a confusión, a poca claridad y es algo que siento que no aporta para nada al punto de economizar el movimiento, y menos me queda claro si corresponde a la vida interna o externa, por no saber en qué parte del juego realmente puede ir como bueno el hecho de que le den 300 marometas a un mazo.

Bueno, ya.

----------


## Rubiolus

La habilidad extrema en la magia con naipes a mi me genera desconfianza....visualmente es muy bonita cuando se trata de eso, de que sea visual, pero cuando hay un interacción directa entre dos personas  y teniendo en cuenta que el espectador se siente inferior al mago, o más bien en desigualdad de condiciones, lo que el mago tiene que hacer es tratar de igualarse al espectador...contra más te iguales, es decir menos destaques con respecto al espectador más fácil será convencerle de que las cosas ocurren de forma natural......¿no se dice a todas horas que hay que ser natural?...pues eso

----------


## Weribongui

> *¿Por qué es vital para el mago?*
> Creo que la respuesta es obvia: porque nos ofrece una cobertura estupenda que aleja (en realidad la evita) la sospecha del público.
> Puesto que estamos haciendo algo que el público no debe ver, *pertenece al mundo de la vida interna*. Así tendremos que plantearlo en el diseño del juego, así habremos de ensayarlo e interiorizarlo.


Hay una serie de afirmaciones que haces amigo Pulgas con las que no estoy del todo de acuerdo. Matizarlo todo requiere un mensaje muy extenso y no dispongo de tiempo, pero para empezar esto esta bien.

Dices que las acciones en transito pertenecen al mundo de la vida INTERNA y esto no puede ser. La acción en transito en si misma es una ACCIÓN EXTERNA, se ve, es lo que el publico percibe por lo tanto no puede pertenecer al mundo de la vida interna.

Cuando haces el salto mientras te giras PARA dejar la mesa en ese lado concreto de la mesa (que tendrá que tener sentido el por qué). La acción en transito de girarse PARA dejar la baraja en el lado de la mesa es VIDA EXTERNA, el salto que realizamos de forma invisible es la VIDA INTERNA, puesto que el espectador no sabe que el intercambio de los paquetes ha sucedido.

Por lo tanto si tuviera que decir que las acciones en transito pertenecen más a una u otra categoría, sin duda sería la vida externa.

----------


## Coloclom

La acción en transito, en el nexo que une vida interna y externa. La máscara por llamarlo de alguna manera. Es el movimiento que hace que la vida interna siga siéndolo.

Llevo la mano a Y para descargar X. Por tanto, es una acción de vida externa exteriorizada por la vida interna. TODAS las técnicas necesitan y han de estar cubiertas por una acción en transito (aunque a veces esta acción se simplemente hablar o ponerse en pie).

La acción en transito es un componente del timing.

----------


## DaarkBro

¡Interesante tema!

Aportando mi opinión sobre la nota polémica de Pulgas... Yo creo que, en efecto, no se aporte nada, pero... Yo siempre he dicho que una cosa no tiene por qué ver con la otra. 
Un mago; una sesión; espectadores... ¡magia!. 

Si un mago va a hacer una sesión de magia, pues tiene que prepararse para hacer eso, ¡magia!. Tiene que recurrir a todos los métodos para que su sesión sea eso, una sesión de magia. Pero vamos, que ese mismo mago puede ser un excelente "extremista de cartas"; pero él, como mago, debe de estar consciente de que cuando está en su sesión de magia no puede ponerse a estar manipulando su baraja, porque como bien lo dice Tereso "_-Este señor, si puede hacer eso con las cartas, con mayor razón me la va a colar._" Pero *muy* aparte de su sesión de magia, puede mostrar la habilidad que tiene con las cartas; eso sí, *MUY* aparte. Yo pienso que el espectador no va a ligar la habilidad de dicho mago con su magia si la sesión de magia se hizo un día, pero muy aparte de eso, el mago le dijo "oye, ve, que bonito se ve esto" *insertando manipulación de cartas aquí*.

No sé, digo. xd

Saludos.

----------


## Weribongui

> Llevo la mano a Y para descargar X. Por tanto, es una acción de vida externa exteriorizada por la vida interna. TODAS las técnicas necesitan y han de estar cubiertas por una acción en transito (aunque a veces esta acción se simplemente hablar o ponerse en pie).



Error. 

Llevo la mano de Y a X para HACER ALGO, y en el transcurso de esas acciones, sucede la descarga. No llevo la mano a Y para descargar X.

Igualmente, tampoco es correcto que TODAS las técnicas necesiten acciones en transito. Hay técnicas sin vida externa y otras que propiamente si las tienen, las llamadas acciones tramposas, mezclar en falso, es una mezcla vista exteriormente pero hay trampa. Esas técnicas no requieren necesariamente acciones en tránsito.

Obviamente hablar no es una acción en tránsito, no confundamos, lo que no es, no es.

Por favor... que este post no se convierta por el amor de Dios en otro post sobre si hay que hacer florituras o no hay que hacerlas.

----------


## Coloclom

me has convencido. es un error.

pero no es un error mio, sino de arturo de ascanio. se me olvidó poner la fuente.



lo saqué del libro La Magia de Ascanio.
supongo que admiro tanto al padre de la magia española que me creo todas sus palabras. y ya que era una cuestión de dos opiniones contrarias, preferí elegir a Ascanio que verter mi propia opinión y confundir a los lectores, aunque en este caso concreto mi opinión coincidia con la de Ascanio.



si puedes prufundizar un poco más en el tema estaré agradecido y podré corregir los errores del libro o anotarlo a boli en algún espacio en blanco.

----------


## Coloclom

Este es un texto de La Magia de Ascanio. No quise ponerlo antes por no contravenir las normas del foro.

_En un conjunto de gestos, hay un momento en el que se realiza el gesto principal,
el gesto digamos final, a lo que tiende todo lo que se ha hecho antes. y un conjunto
de gestos que no son más que acciones en tránsito, que no son mas que gestos
que sirven de paso (de tránsito) para el efecto final. El movimiento tramposo hay que
hacerlo siempre, no en una acción final, sino en una acción en tránsito. Hay que buscar
acciones en tránsito para hacer las trampas en esos momentos.
Le idea de "para". es lo que califica la acción en tránsito. Se cogen las cartas
"para" enseñarlas. Coger las cartas es una acción en tránsito para enseñarlas.
La idea del timing es acentuar las acciones finales y hacerlas en las
acciones en tránsito._
_
Arturo de Ascanio._



En él dice que TODAS las técnicas irán introducidas en una acción en transito. Yo cambié ligeramente las palabras para no vulnenar las normas del foro, de reproducir parcial o totalmente contenido de literatura mágica, como también sería vulnear leyes de protección. Aún así he decidido correr el riesgo para que no se inicie una discusión en el foro.

No voy a reproducir nada más, pero también se puede leer que cualquier acción que nos lleve a un obetivo final será considerada una acción en transito; que la charla es una acción y que la mejor cobertura para un enfile es la charla en sí misma, o que el enfile es una de las técnicas más dificiles de ocultar.

En la construcción de un juego, habremos de dar todas las coberturas posibles a las técnicas, y esto lo haremos mediante la presentación. Si la mano va de Y a X, es porque queremos usar esa acción en transito para descargar, no porque necesitemos coger un boligrafo. El hecho de coger el boligrafo, forma parte de la construcción del juego, de lo que queremos mostrar al espectador para en ese momento hacer la parte tramposa.

----------


## eidanyoson

Está muy bien todo esto. Pero es más fácil de lo que parece en su complejidad. Porque también es complejo.

 No se trata tanto de si el espectador lo ve o no lo ve, si no de que sepa o no que exista; si para el espectador no existe, es vida interna. si lo percibe, existe, es, es vida externa.

 Luego ya podréis analizar como si algo que no existe para el espectador es o no trampa u otra cosa, o si existe para el espectador está mal porque no debería verse. O de si justifico con algo que existe una segunda acción conjunto que no existe la curo mejor... Es tan sencillo...

----------


## lalogmagic

Primero que nada, gracias Pulgas porque has vuelto y estos hilos los extrañabamos mucho.

Ahora bien, respecto a este tema en concreto, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Eidanyoson, la manera más sencilla en que lo entiendo sería más o menos así:

(Mezcla Za***w)

Vida Externa: El mago mezcla una baraja (Es lo que el espectador puede percibir Va más allá de simplemente ver)
Vida interna: Lo que ya sabemos que en realidad hace el mago.

Ahora bien, no todas las cosas que hace un mago tienen vida externa propia, algunas solamente tienen vida interna, por ejemplo un em****e, es una acción totalmente desconocida, oculta para el espectador, sin embargo el juego (insisto no la técnica) durante ese momento si tiene una vida externa, es decir, el espectador continúa percibiendo.

En cuanto acciones en tránsito, creo que debemos primero entenderlas en un sentido mucho más acotado, y luego amplir poco a poco este concepto en la construcción de nuestros juegos, siendo así, la acción en tránsito primero debemos verla como una justificación para hacer algo (fue la mejor manera que encontre para conceptualizarla, aunque creo que no es del todo correcta), tal como dice Weribongui voy de X a Y para hacer Z y ya que estamos de ejemplos pondré uno.

necesito em*****r en la mano derecha la carta que esta en top-1 mientras la baraja esta en posición de dar en la mano izquierda, para lograrlo debo juntar las manos pero si simplemente lo hago así levantará sospechas entonces debo optar por una solución, por ejemplo mover un objeto que esta del lado izquierdo de la mesa, para ello debo liberar mi mano izquierda, que mejor manera que pasar la baraja a la mano derecha que no intervendrá en esta acción en tránsito de mover el objeto a la izquierda.

La complejidad viene ahora, que objeto debe estar en ese lado de la mesa?, como llegó ahí?, porque necesito moverlo?, y un largo etcetera, es decir, el todo debe ser armónico, eso es lo que diferencia a los grandes magos y a los que simplemente quisieramos serlo.

Saludos.

----------


## Tereso

> necesito em*****r en la mano derecha la carta que esta en top-1 mientras la baraja esta en posición de dar en la mano izquierda, para lograrlo debo juntar las manos pero si simplemente lo hago así levantará sospechas entonces debo optar por una solución, por ejemplo mover un objeto que esta del lado izquierdo de la mesa, para ello debo liberar mi mano izquierda, que mejor manera que pasar la baraja a la mano derecha que no intervendrá en esta acción en tránsito de mover el objeto a la izquierda.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Jean Hugard propone la justificación simple y sencilla de cuadrar las cartas, haciendo del cuadre de las cartas la acción en tránsito, vida externa; por lo que el E queda como vida interna y perfectamente justificado en la acción en tránsito de cuadrar el mazo, haciendo innecesario mover o agregar otro objeto para justificar el E, dando paso al punto importante que menciona Coloclom: _El movimiento tramposo hay que hacerlo siempre, no en una acción final, sino en una acción en tránsito_.

Ahora, ¿no el hecho de mover el objeto (cualquiera que sea) es la propia vida externa que te permite hacer el E?

Ya estoy diciendo tonterías de nuevo, pero es culpa de ustedes por permitir el acceso a cualquiera.

----------


## Coloclom

> Ahora bien, no todas las cosas que  hace un mago tienen vida externa propia, algunas solamente tienen vida  interna, por ejemplo un em****e,


Todas las técnicas, todo  el todo, tiene vida externa. La única forma de que no la tuviera sería  congelar la línea temporal, y poder caminar nosotros sobre ella. Es  decir, congelar a los espectadores, hacer lo que quisieramos, y luego  reanudar el tiempo de nuevo. Obviamente esto no es posible, y por eso  existe la misdirection. Pero La vida externa es continua, como el  tiempo, por tanto todo tiene vida externa, incluso el empalme.




> la acción en tránsito primero debemos verla como una justificación para  hacer algo (fue la mejor manera que encontre para conceptualizarla,  aunque creo que no es del todo correcta), tal como dice Weribongui voy  de X a Y para hacer Z


Aquí  nace el problema de no tener claro el concepto de la construcción de un  juego. Mi mano no se dirige al vaso para cogerlo y beber agua. Estoy  construyendo el juego, en mi casa, sentado en mi escritorio con papel y lápiz, y sé que en el juego pondré un vaso y que en ese momento  determinado lo cogeré para beber agua. Pero no lo cojo para beber agua.  Lo cojo para poder hacer una descarga. Haré el juego mil veces, las mil  veces igual, y las mil veces beberé, pero no porque tenga sed. No porque  quiera coger el vaso.
Lo haré porque esa es la estructura del juego,  porque esa es la acción que hará de camuflaje a mi descarga, porque así lo he pensado y estructurado previamente. Así bien,  no voy al vaso para beber (vida externa), voy al vaso para descargar  (vida interna), y por eso que, como dije, la función de la acción en  transito será el nexo de la vida interna con la vida externa.




> Ahora, ¿no el hecho de mover el objeto (cualquiera que sea) es la propia vida externa que te permite hacer el E?


Vida externa es aquello que el espectador percibe a través de sus sentidos: imagen, olor, sonido,... (y aquí sería interesante analizar una versión del sueño del avaro en que el ruido es fingido, pues la vida externa no es real, sino manipulada).

----------


## Tereso

> la función de la acción en  transito será el nexo de la vida interna con la vida externa.
> 
> 
> 
> Vida externa es aquello que el espectador percibe a través de sus sentidos: imagen, olor, sonido,... (y aquí sería interesante analizar una versión del sueño del avaro en que el ruido es fingido, pues la vida externa no es real, sino manipulada).


Pregunta, un tanto necia, tal vez: Entonces ¿La acción en tránsito siempre debe tener el objetivo de conectar ambas vidas? ¿En esto se puede meter la economía de movimiento? ¿Todo, pero TODO movimiento debe entonces tener una intención? Este punto es muy importante para mí, he estado trabajando mucho el hecho de "no hacer cosas de más"... 

Nunca he visto hacer "El sueño del avaro". Hay que ver para saber de qué se trata.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Todo movimiento ha de tener una intención?, preguntas discreto
mientras clavas tu palabras negras en mi negro cerebro...
 Pues depende; si eres español tediría que si. Si eres americano, te dará más igual...

¿Qué es más acertado?

 Pues depende, A Luis Piedrahita le va bien. Pero a Chriss Angel también.

 ¿Entonces?

 ¿Y tú lo preguntas?
 Magia eres tú...

----------


## mnlmato

Os propongo un ejemplo con monedas.

Imaginad que tengo dos monedas y un vaso de cristal.  La primera de ellas ya atravesó la mesa y ahora está cerca del borde de ésta.  El vaso está un poco más adelantado y en la mano izquierda tenemos otra moneda que queda por pasar (ocultamente en catapulta).

Ahora voy a hacer la trampa (lapping) y meterla en tránsito.  Para ésto la mano derecha coge la moneda arrastrando hacia nosotros y facilitarnos así levantarla PARA echarla dentro del vaso.  Lo que ocurre en realidad (internamente) es primeramente la descarga y posteriormente la catapulta al vaso.  

Lo que el espectador percibe en este momento es:

Situación inicial:  coger la moneda
Situación final: echarla en el vaso

Esto es la vida externa.  Internamente la descarga queda en el medio de las dos acciones anteriores, es decir, la descarga queda en tránsito.

Y para acabar la vida interna en este ejemplo son:

1.  La descarga
2.  La catapulta


Espero haberme explicado.

Un saludo

----------


## lalogmagic

Colocom, totalmente de acuerdo con lo de vida interna y externa, peeero:

Aclarando para que me entiendan mejor, todo el juego tiene una vida externa, es decir todo lo que el espectador va viendo, oyendo, oliendo, sintiendo, en fin, percibiendo y a veces esa vida externa es "paralela" o "similar" a la vida interna y en otras es una completa mentira, es decir, en la mezcla la vida externa es eso, una mezcla, al igual que en la interna aunque en este caso no como cree el espectador que se hace, es decir mi comentario iba en torno a la vida externa de las técnicas no tanto del juego, pues si con un objeto emp****o me arreglo la corbata, esa será la vida externa que no será en absoluto "paralela" o "coincidente" con la interna.

Creo que soy un poco malo para explicarlo, pero si leen el capitulo de la Psicologìa del Empa*** de La Magia de Ascanio se entenderá bien lo que malamente quise decir, no me hagan mucho caso a mì, mejor haganle más caso a Ascanio, que me parece que mas que decir que no existe vida externa dice que es más lejana la "_relación"_ entre ambas. (No usa la palabra relación pero ahora no recuerdo la palabra que utiliza).

----------


## Coloclom

> ¿Todo movimiento ha de tener una intención?, preguntas discreto
> mientras clavas tu palabras negras en mi negro cerebro...
>  Pues depende; si eres español tediría que si. Si eres americano, te dará más igual...
> 
> ¿Qué es más acertado?
> 
>  Pues depende, A Luis Piedrahita le va bien. Pero a Chriss Angel también.
> 
>  ¿Entonces?
> ...


Debo echarle sal a la receta de albondigas con tomate? SI
Pasa algo si no se la echo? Muchisima gente no se la echa y le salen ricas. Aunque no tanto como la receta original.


Debo usar distinta aguja para extraer sangre para una donación? SI
Pasa algo si no la cambio? Antiguamente se lababa un poco y el porcentaje de transmisiones de enfermedades por vía sanguínea era bajo.

No me sirve tu respuesta tio. Además estamos hablando de TEORIA. Trucos de magia los hace cualquiera, pero eso va en otro hilo. La magia americana está muy falta de teoría. Parece mentira que seas precisamente TÚ quien se cambie de bando... Tú, el más romántico para con la magia.

----------


## Tereso

> pues si con un objeto emp****o me arreglo la corbata, esa será la vida externa que no será en absoluto "paralela" o "coincidente" con la interna.


No me queda claro Lalo, ¿no coincide la vida externa de ese movimiento con la vida interna al proporcionar una manera de convencer (indirecta) que ahí no hay nada? En todo caso, ya no sé qué estamos discutiendo :D




> ¿Todo movimiento ha de tener una intención?, preguntas discreto
> mientras clavas tu palabras negras en mi negro cerebro...
> Pues depende; si eres español tediría que si. Si eres americano, te dará más igual...


Es lo que tengo, las malas intenciones se me notan a leguas :(

Digamos que soy mexicanón, lo cual también es bastante complicado: estamos muy cerca de los decks embellecidos y a la vez muy lejos de los buenos libros y la buena escuela española, a mí me duele que la magia por estos lares se limite a "Hey... ¿quieres ver un truco?". Supongo que, en lo que a mí respecta, me quedo con la Madre Patria  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Colo, calma. O no supe expresarme (lo más probable) o no supiste leerme(y eso lo dudo mucho).

 La frase final lo resume todo: Magia eres tú. Y únicamente tú. Con tus circonstancias como diría Ortega. y para ti, Marcos, la magia ha de tener una justificación como lo ha de tener para mi. No somos capacez de entenderlo de otra manera, y por ello, cuando lo hacemos de otra manera somos cualquier cosa excepto mágicos (y eso nos pasa a menudo).

 Pero eso es para ti, o para mi. No para el vecino del quinto, espectador puntual un viernes por la noche que ve un efecto de Dynamo y le parece tan mágico y brutal como otro de Tamaríz (o más). Y Dynamo no justifica nada más que "como es en la calle, no puede haber trampas en la calle" ya ves tú. Y funciona. Mcuho más simple.

 Tienes cerebro de mago, como yo, y no solemos pensar (muy a nuestro pesar) como hace un no mago (aunque nos acerquemos bastante...)

 La mayor parte de la gente que ha visto la película del Ilusionista se ha quedado con el final bonito de que viven juntos. Les ha sido suficiente con las "justificaciones y soluciones" del detective del final. Para un mago, ese no es el verdadero final. Aún ahondamos más y vemos que eso es una posble solución, pero el verdadero juego, sigue irresoluble, porque descubrimos "contradicciones".

 Y ellos y nosotros, tan contentos con la película.

 Pero yo no puedo evitar pensar que precisamente esos detalles, más allá de los detalles que ve casi todo el mundo (los otros detalles, los pequeños) es lo que diferencian una obra de una obra de arte. Tú buscas la excelencia, como yo. Y luchamos por ella, si no en nosotros, si en los demás. El problema es que a veces tendemos tanto en perdernos en justificaciones y detalles, que se nos olvida la verdadera magia en los ojos de quein te ve hacer algo y sale realmetne bien. 

 Gracias por considerarme un romántico de la magia, jejeje, es un piropo muy bonito; aunque viniendo de ti tendré cuidado, no sea que queiras pedirme una noche loca o algo :P.

----------


## Coloclom

Jajaja, ciertamente llevas razón, pero en cosas de teoría hay que ser puntilloso  :117:  Es como cuando viste el video de Luis y la música, no terminó de encajarte a pesar de que ambos chicos demuestran tener unas manos privilegiadas; si los miramos con las gafas de mago, vemos detalles que quizá deberían ser de otra manera.

Quizá mi mayor error sea el no saber quitarme esas gafas cuando hablo de magia.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ay, que se me acumula el trabajo! (Da gusto ver cómo ha engordado el hilo en un par de días).
Vayamos por partes.
Colo, no te agobies a la hora de citar o reproducir fragmentes de libros: es algo perfectamente legal y no atenta, en absoluto, contra la autoría de una obra. Ni la SGAE ni las normas del foro pueden decir nada en contra de ello (en realidad, por poner un ejemplo, sí está permitido fotocopiar una página -o varias- de un libro). Lo que no se puede hacer es reproducir un fragmento significativo (varios capítulos, por ejemplo) de la obra. O, en cuestión musocal, no pagas derechos de autor si metes únicamente unos compases de una canción, pero sí si la reproducción de la pieza es significativa en cuanto a tiempo.
Pero vamos al grano.

En relación al tema de *movimiento en tránsito* estoy con *Weribongui*, hay algunas afirmaciones que se han hecho que no encajan con mi forma de entender el tránsito (y creo que se alejan un tantode lo que trata de explicar *Ascanio*.

En cuanto a la *vida interna*, creo que en el fondo todos estamos diciendo lo mismo, matizando el concepto cada vez un poco más u aclarándolo poco a poco. Y me alegra mucho, porque significa que estamos desarrollando un tema interesante y completo.
En principio dije que iba a dar una definición "de andar por casa", paa que todo el mundo pudiese entender un poco qué es todo este lío de las vidas interna y externa. Por eso acudí al ejemplo de "lo que se ve".
Matiza luego *eidanyoson* y va un punto más allá: "aquello que existe o no existe para el espectador". En realidad ese concepto es mucho más puro que el mío, pero preferí explicarlo como "lo que ve" para no liar a nadie con preguntas tales como "¿Y si el espectador sabe que "existe" trampa?" Como el vocabulario es muy traidor, traté de encontrar una expresión que fuese más duvulgativa que exacta. En cualquier caso, la apreciación de *eidanyoson* me parece muy acertada.
*lalogmagic* va un pasito más allá e introduce un término nuevo que me gusta, pero me parece peligroso: "lo que el espectador puede percibir". Me gusta porque, en efecto, la vida interna va más allá del ver (muchas veces es oír -con monedas tenemos un ejemplo clarísimo de lo que digo cuando las hacemos sonar falsamente-). Me asusta la palabra "percibir" porque el público puede percibir cosas que no deseamos que sean percibidas. De todas maneras sí, es una definición mucho más completa que la que yo di en el inicio del hilo de "ver". Insisto en que he querido dar una definición fácilmente entendible.

*Tereso* hace una pregunta que me encanta: _"¿Todo, pero TODO movimiento debe entonces tener una intención_?" Y la lelva al terreno de la economía de movimientos o de la ausencia de movimientos innecesarios. En muchos juegos hay movimientos imprescindibles que aparentan no ser necesarios. Topma contradicción que parece que he dicho. Me explico. Supongamos que quiero acostumbrar al espectador a verme hacer un movimiento siempre de la misma manera. Habrá veces en las que pudiera hacerlo de otra forma, pero lo hago así para acostumbrar al espectador. Estoy, pues, frente a un caso en el que un movimiento no necesario pasa a ser imprescindible. ¡Uf, no sé si he sabido explicarme! Si alguien tiene duda trataré de hacerlo mejor.

En fin, que siga la conversación, que está saliendo un hilo estupendo.
Sólo nos falta ser capaces de definir, al final, todos estos conceptos de manera unánime (¡qué difícil me parece!)

----------


## lalogmagic

Ya esta, consulte a Ascanio (bueno, a su libro "La Magia de Ascanio, en el capitulo llamado "La Psicología del Empalme) y pues en vez de volver a intentar explicarme con mis palabras (que comunmente son menos acertadas que las del propio autor) mejor lo transcribo:




> “…Por otra parte, el em****e es de las típicas manipulaciones que, además de habilidad manual, exige dotes de actor: *la disociación entre la vida externa del juego (lo que el público ve) y la vida interna (lo que realmente está pasando para poder obtener el efecto) es muy grande en la utilización del em****e.*
> 
> 
> Cuando hacemos un d**** l***, cogemos más de una carta, pero cogemos; cuando mezclamos en f***o habrá trampa, pero mezclamos. Mas cuando em*****mos, la apariencia exterior de los gestos no tiene nada que ver con su realidad interior. La definición del mago como "persona que no hace lo que dice, dice lo que no hace y hace lo que se guarda muy bien de decir" es especialmente aplicable (además de a ciertos políticos) al mago empalmista. El em****e exige actuar y por eso no esmanipulación para principiantes…”


Saludos.

----------


## Tereso

Lalo, pero el hecho de que que la vida externa e interna del E estén disociadas (según tu cita de Ascanio) no implica que no coincidan o que no sean paralelas.

Simplemente me surge la duda: ¿Cómo entonces se lleva a cabo el E? ¿Cómo llega el objeto a ser E? De alguna manera, la mano va al objeto, o el objeto viene a la mano, pero ahí, hay una vida externa, que aunque esté disociada (en su efecto o intención),  no implica que no sea coincidente o paralela con la vida externa.

Vaya, lo que quiero saber, es un ejemplo donde el mago haga un E así no más, y que ese E no se valga de la vida externa para llevar a cabo un objetivo (aunque este no se vea y el espectador no tenga NPI de lo que está pasando). 

Por eso se introduce, quizás, la actuación. 

Supongo que aquí la cuestión es la utilización de los términos "coincidente", "paralelo" y "disociado", vaya, que estar disociado no implica mutua exclusión ni con ser paralelo o coincidente.

¡Saludos!

----------


## Coloclom

> ¡Ay, que se me acumula el trabajo! (Da gusto ver cómo ha engordado el hilo en un par de días).
> Vayamos por partes.
> Colo,  no te agobies a la hora de citar o reproducir fragmentes de libros: es  algo perfectamente legal y no atenta, en absoluto, contra la autoría de  una obra. Ni la SGAE ni las normas del foro pueden decir nada en contra  de ello (en realidad, por poner un ejemplo, sí está permitido fotocopiar  una página -o varias- de un libro). Lo que no se puede hacer es  reproducir un fragmento significativo (varios capítulos, por ejemplo) de  la obra. O, en cuestión musocal, no pagas derechos de autor si metes  únicamente unos compases de una canción, pero sí si la reproducción de  la pieza es significativa en cuanto a tiempo.



Desconocía  esto. Mi única información al respecto es la pantalla azul que muestran  las películas, y un tema de conversación sobre el copyright con  Mariano. Entiendo que la ley tendrá mucha letra pequeña, de haberlo  sabido me hubiera gustado explayarme aún más, pero quise ser prudente  por si las moscas.






> En relación al  tema de *movimiento en tránsito* estoy con *Weribongui*, hay  algunas afirmaciones que se han hecho que no encajan con mi forma de  entender el tránsito (y creo que se alejan un tantode lo que trata de  explicar *Ascanio*.


La idea enfrentada con  Weribongui es que él defiende una acción al margen de la cobertura. Yo  en cambio, insisto en que esa acción es subordinada a la cobertura,  pues, cualquier acción debe formar parte de un profundo analisis o  estudio del juego, y si no es necesaria, ha de ser eliminada. El hecho  de meter una acción en un juego, ha de ser porque ella sea necesario (en  este caso para usarla como cobertura).

Creo que podría analizarse más esta cuestión si existen diferentes opiniones.


Lalogmagic, comparto el fragmento expuesto. Pero sí cabe decir, que hay que ver la vida interna y la vida externa como algo independiente, paralelo, y con nexo de unión (como ya dije) como por ejemplo las acciones en transito como cobertura a las descargas. A veces ese nexo será más fuerte o más débil, como ya dice Ascanio en ese fragmento, pero nunca inexistente, eso no es posible (salvo la magia electrónica o videos editados con programas informaticos que sí pueden romper la norma obviamente). Y es el timing quien constituirá los eslabones que unan vida interna y vida externa.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Tereso

----------


## Yerark

La magia americana va acorde a la sociedad americana. No es ni buena ni mala, simplemente es para una sociedad distinta. Son malas las peliculas que catalogamos como "americanadas"? Pues yo digo que si, de echo tiene un termino despectivo, pero oye para gustos los colores. Mientras unos saben disfrutar de peliculas como la Vida de Brian otros piensan que esos eran unos colgados...

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> La magia americana va acorde a la sociedad americana. No es ni buena ni mala, simplemente es para una sociedad distinta. Son malas las peliculas que catalogamos como "americanadas"? Pues yo digo que si, de echo tiene un termino despectivo, pero oye para gustos los colores. Mientras unos saben disfrutar de peliculas como la Vida de Brian otros piensan que esos eran unos colgados...


Pero ahí esta la cosa, a los que pensamos que viven en una sociedad muy triste, nos parece una magia muy triste.

----------

